# Detailingworld™ Review - Multiple Adams Products



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly thanks goes to Jeff and the team at Prestige Car Care for sending the various samples out to test and review, these included:

Adams Wash and Wax Shampoo
Adams Tire Cleaner
Adams Tire Shine
Adams Detail Spray

This review covers multiple products and are tested on both mine and my good lady's cars.

About Adams:
Adam's Premium Car Care signature product line includes car wax, sealants, dressings, cleaners, and polishes - all guaranteed to outshine and outlast any product you've used on your vehicle. Our products are not mass-produced and each is carefully formulated with special blends of high-quality polymers, acrylics, and waxes. We constantly reevaluate and test our blends to ensure that we are offering you the most technologically advanced and safe products available. We at Adam's Premium Car Care Products always prefer quality over quantity.

*The Products: *

Wash and Wax:









Tire Cleaner:









Tire Shine:









Detail Spray:









As usual from Prestige Car Care the products arrived well packed.

*What Adams Say?*

Wash and Wax:
" Adam's Wash & Wax is a concentrated, high performance, pH neutral soap blend that lubricates, shines, and protects as you wash. Our formula prevents spotting and enhances wax or sealant protection in between full details. Use with Adam's Foam Cannon or Adam's Foam Gun for best results.

High suds formula safely removes dirt and other contaminants
Special polymers add a just-waxed, high gloss finish
Does not strip any other Adam's wax or sealant products
Rinses clean without streaks"

Tire Cleaner:
"Adam's Tire & Rubber Cleaner was formulated to remove stubborn grease and discoloration from tires and rubber trim, hoses, etc. While our All Purpose Cleaner is an effective cleaner/degreaser, this formula was specifically designed for rubber and plastic.

It's extremely effective! Adam's Tire & Rubber Cleaner deep clean tires and removes baked on tire dressing, blooming and discoloration. It effectively removes oxidation, wax, and polish residue from rubber and plastic trim parts as well."

Tire Shine:
"Adam's Tire Shine is intended to offer a lustrous deep shine on tires. This product was designed specifically for our customers that prefer a deep, rich shine or a wet tire look.

We have tested for months to produce a product that will outlast our Super VRT and provide more shine. Adam's Tire Shine is not greasy and will not run when properly applied on tires. Our new Tire Shine works great on tires with large tread blocks because it is sprayed onto the surface during application.

What Will It Look Like?

You can achieve two finishes with our tire shine:

Apply our Tire Shine to a clean, dry tire and dress with an applicator for a deep, dark finish.

Or, spray the tire liberally and let the product fully dry without using an applicator to achieve the ultra high gloss look. Note: you may want to go over the tire once with an applicator to catch any of the product that may be pooling in the tread blocks or grooves after the majority of it has dried."

Detail Spray:
"After 16 years as our #1 selling product Adam's Detail Spray has been reformulated! This latest version is easier to use, offers incredible shine, and thanks to a our NEW Wax Boosting Technology it extends your protection as well. Each wipe down helps extend the life of your wax or sealant coating meaning your painted finishes stay protected for longer, up to an additional 2 months of longevity!

Just like the previous generation, use Adam's Detail Spray on paint, glass, chrome, wheels, grills, and trim to safely clean and shine with just a mist and wipe using a premium Adam's microfiber towel. The New Formula is even easier to use, requiring less wiping, and even streaks less than before. The best has truly just gotten better!

Adam's Detail Spray a safe and effective lubricant for Adam's Detail Clay. This powerhouse combo will clean and smooth your paint like no other paint cleaner can, removing fallout, overspray, rail dust and other contaminants that leave your finish rough or dull.

For a better wash and dry experience, after washing and final rinse, mist Adam's Detail Spray over your car and dry off with Adam's Great White Microfiber Drying Towel. Here, Adam's Detail Spray acts as a drying agent with a kick. The kick is how fast your car dries and the just waxed shine that returns with almost no additional effort

Use Adam's Detail Spray under the hood to dust and clean all top-side surfaces. Use it to wipe down door jambs and trunk sills, too. You can even use Adam's Detail Spray on the interior of your car as a dusting agent to wipe down your dash, console, door panels and seats. Just mist your microfiber towel and wipe! It's so easy, never streaks, and it smells great!"

*The Use:*
Wash and wax:
Both bottles (30ml each) were added to the wash bucket, it generated a really good amount of suds for a shampoo with wax, usually I find that this is an issue with these types of shampoo's. It was really slick on the paint and the scent (to me) was that of peaches.










The suds transfer to the paint was really good too:









The good lady's car ready for a rinse down:









After the rinse it was evident that there was some protection laid down and i'd say that this shampoo is more of a sheeter than a beader:










The shampoo also seemed to dry really well and left and nice overall finish on the car:









Tire Cleaner:









In order to test the tire cleaner I decided to use it on my wheels as they hadn't been properly cleaned for some time, here's the wheel after the wash stage:










The cleaner was applied (sprayed) lightly over part of the tyre and brushed with a stiff bristle brush:









I was surprised with the amount of dirt that came off the tyre:









After a wipe down the tyre was looking pretty good:









Tire Shine:









I applied 3 sprays to the tyre and spread, I was impressed at the coverage vs use of this product:


















Initially it left a glossy look on the tyre, which if I'm being honest is not the look I like on mine. However after I moved the car inside and it had dried it was a different story:










On the good lady's car:









Detail Spray:









After the car was washed I moved it into the garage (without drying it fully) I wanted to test and see just how good this was as removing water spots despite going against everything I like doing!

Boot lid at the start (the car had sat for 2 days!)









One spray from the Detail Spray and a wipe:


















It left that good a finish I went round the whole car:









*Price:*
All are available from Prestige Car Care:

Wash and Wax:
16oz - £14.99
32oz - £28.99
Gallon - £49.99

Tire Cleaner:
16oz - £12.99
32oz - £24.99
Gallon - £44.99

Tire Shine:
16oz - £13.99
Gallon - £49.99

Detail Spray:
16oz - £12.99
32oz - £24.99
Gallon - £44.99

*Would I use this again?*

Wash and Wax:
I probably would use this again as it's winter, it makes cleaning the protecting the car just that little bit easier and faster.

Tire Cleaner:
I wouldn't hold back in reaching for this again.

Tire Shine:
Yes, very nice finish after it dried.

Detail Spray:
Absolutely

*Cossie's verdict?:*

Wash and Wax:
An impressive wash and wax shampoo - the car practically dried itself, it was nice and slick on the car, the suds were good and lasted well, the usage was slightly up on what I personally aim for, however I feel confident that the quantity could be reduced to circa 40ml or less.

Tire Cleaner:
It seemed to cut through the grime really well and given the mount used should last a long time, paired with the cost makes it a good "goto" item for cleaning the tyres.

Tire Shine:
Another well priced product when considering how little was used and the results given. You could do far worse that adding this to the bag.

Detail Spray:
A very impressive product, which removed water spots with ease and left a nice finish on the car. A little also seem to go along way and is almost a "no brainer" when looking for that next detail spray.

*Anything I would change?:*
The only thing I would change would be to add a 32oz option for the Tyre Shine.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

